# Let's talk about dethatching



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

Im curious how necessary dethatching is? Im also curious if anyone has used liquid dethatcher and how well it works? Also if you use a manual dethatching rake how long does it take per thousand square feet? I can buy an electric or tow behind but my garage is getting pretty full.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

How old is your lawn? What HOC do you mow at?

The liquid dethatchers will do nothing to remove all the build up of stolons and rhizomes in your lawn, it's more for the soil. Using a rake is a lot of work and I don't recommend it unless you have a really small lawn (1-3K sq/ft). Since you most like will only do it once a year, it's best just to go rent a powered one especially if you have never done it before. If it's something you realize you want to keep doing then look into purchasing something more permanent.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Agree with MQ! I tried hand raking/dethatching a small area and it takes forever. Certainly worth the rental if you don't want to buy a machine.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

This worked pretty well, but it would have been better if those "tines" were a little longer.


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> How old is your lawn? What HOC do you mow at?
> 
> The liquid dethatchers will do nothing to remove all the build up of stolons and rhizomes in your lawn, it's more for the soil. Using a rake is a lot of work and I don't recommend it unless you have a really small lawn (1-3K sq/ft). Since you most like will only do it once a year, it's best just to go rent a powered one especially if you have never done it before. If it's something you realize you want to keep doing then look into purchasing something more permanent.


My lawn is currently 6000 square feet of grass but once I have grass on the whole thing it will be about 1300. I just got a new mower and will probably mow at 1.25 or 1.5. My lawn is two years old in the front and a year old in the back.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

daganh62 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > How old is your lawn? What HOC do you mow at?
> ...


Are you missing a zero or am I missing something here? How are you going from 6K sq/ft to 1.3K sq/ft after you have grass on the whole thing? Also, how old is your lawn?


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

Anyone every use this? De-thatching blade for lawn mower with thines. Not sure if the small plastic will last long?? They are replaceable.


----------



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> daganh62 said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


Left a zero off 13,000 sq ft. The front is two years old back is a year old.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would say you may not need to dethatch yet since your lawn is fairly new and hasn't really built up much stolons and rhizomes. If you are pushing the lawn this year and it's strong and healthy you may want to look into doing it next Spring.


----------



## DeliveryMan (Mar 1, 2018)

@Mightyquinn

You bring up a good point -- how old should a lawn be before considering a regular dethaching..

For instance, this coming season will be the 3rd season for my lawn.. Think its time??

I am planning on doing a core-aeration and leveling project in May -- think I should dethach as well ??


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Lawn should be 3+ years to gain much value from dethatching. However, running a dethatcher over your lawn has many benefits I've only come to value now that my lawn mower cartridge can be changed out for a dethatcher.

Dethatching for me does more:
-removes mulch and debris that has been embedded into my turf over the winter
-picks up my grass allowing a clean scalp cut in the spring from the dormant months.
-removes dead grass and grass blockers blocking the sun and nutrients to each the soil

Here are 3 pics from us transitioning a commercial Bermuda sod stand in front of our building in preparation for spring. We cut the grass from 3" to 2", then dethatched, and then dropped it down to 1". Next week we'll finish up our spring prep by scalping it down to 1/2".

-


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

DeliveryMan said:


> @Mightyquinn
> 
> You bring up a good point -- how old should a lawn be before considering a regular dethaching..
> 
> ...


I think it also depends on the condition of your lawn too. If your lawn is well fed and thick even through the first year you may want to verticut the following Spring to remove all the build up that can happen during the season.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

I've always let new sod establish 12+ months before sanding or aerating. Only sand and aerate in heavy growing months like June -July.

Dethatch years 3+ each spring prior to scalping.


----------

